# LAST time my wife gets to dress my son for Halloween.



## GeauxLSU (Nov 8, 2004)

Hope she enjoyed it.  From now on, he'll be wearing "man" stuff!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 8, 2004)

Phil.....

Doesn't look like he's too happy about it either


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 8, 2004)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Phil.....
> Doesn't look like he's too happy about it either


Oh believe me, he wasn't.  Would you have been?  Tights nonetheless!      Women....  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Al33 (Nov 8, 2004)

From now on, he'll be wearing "man" stuff!   

Yea Phil, you tell her, "No more sissy Georgia Tech outfits!"


----------



## Mac (Nov 8, 2004)

*I'd scream too if you put a bug suit on me.*

Can't believe a LSU guy would let he dress GA TECH

I got an idea get him a BULLDOG outfit for next year.
A real man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Phil,*

I predict this pic of your son will appear again in the Sports forum with the caption; "We lost AGAIN".

Al   

Ol Jody will never hunt with me again.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 8, 2004)

GeauxLSU

This could actually be a blessing in disguise!  (No pun intended there.)  Hold on to this picture and use it to blackmail your son during those difficult teenage years!!!  Every time he acts up, threaten to show the "Halloween Picture" to his new girlfriend or, even worse, to his buddies!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 8, 2004)

Mac said:
			
		

> Can't believe a LSU guy would let he dress GA TECH
> I got an idea get him a BULLDOG outfit for next year.
> A real man!!!!!!!!!!!


Last year he was dressed as a "TIGER"!   
Guess this year, at the ripe age of two, he was feeling a little more 'sensitive'.     
He ain't gonna be wearing no bullpup anytime soon!      Actually, if we're still here in 15 years and the Hope scholarship is still here, he may very well happily be called a bulldog!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HT2 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Phil......*

Looks like the "WIFE" has good taste!!!!!!!!!!!

You can't ever have to many "JACKETS"!!!!!!!!!!!    

You know he's gonna hate you later in life if you ever show that picture......Irregardless of how he was dressed.....


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Phil, 
Why didn't you post the matching outfit you were in....????


----------

